# Uber Whatsit #102



## 480sparky (Jul 12, 2012)

I got a feeling this one will take a while........


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 12, 2012)

Water droplets on your air plane window overlooking the ocean???


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, no.  I didn't have the UberRig with me... I just took the D7000 with the 18-105 on it.

And, I never flew over the ocean.  Unless Illinois and Missouri got lots of rain.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 12, 2012)

Well, it looks like you did!   Right???? 

I'll guess foil


----------



## Compaq (Jul 13, 2012)

Old sofa which "fluffs" (not sure if that's the best word to use). You know, started losing pieces of the textile


----------



## sm4him (Jul 13, 2012)

I knew he was going to make this one tough, after I spoiled the fun on the last one! 

It looks like something floating on water, but I doubt it is.  I like PinkDoor's foil guess, but I don't think it's that either. 
Probably the ear of a mite or something.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like type of glass. Like the type of glass that is used for semi-transparent walls.


----------



## dylanstraub (Jul 13, 2012)

Shot from the side window on a boat. The crop is very close so as to obscure the tell tale details.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 13, 2012)

Another part of it:














(Tee hee............. you folks are gonna kill me for this one!!!)


.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 13, 2012)

ice cube?


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 13, 2012)

looks like u took the pic from inside your car through a window


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jul 13, 2012)

PinkDoor said:


> ice cube?



Ha. I was thinking frozen bottom of a freezer.


----------



## EDL (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks like some kind of polymer or sealant.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 14, 2012)

Next clue:  Another section of the original frame:


----------



## cguron (Jul 14, 2012)

Polymer sealant caulk?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 14, 2012)

This isn't a man-made / artificial material.  It's made purely by nature.


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 14, 2012)

Hail?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 14, 2012)

Hail, no!


----------



## jmandell (Jul 14, 2012)

Quartz crystal


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 15, 2012)

This object can, when needed, be brandished and used as a weapon.  Both for hunting and self-defense.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 15, 2012)

Cat claw.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 15, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Cat claw.



Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding! Ding!


----------



## PinkDoor (Jul 15, 2012)

No way!!!!!!  LOL!!!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes way!


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Jul 15, 2012)

IMPOSSIBRU!!!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 15, 2012)

you pulled out your poor cats claw just to take that shot? harsh man. harsh


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 15, 2012)

pixmedic said:


> you pulled out your poor cats claw just to take that shot? harsh man. harsh



No, I just picked it up off the kitchen floor.


----------



## MrScience101 (Jul 15, 2012)

Amazing!  How did you get such a large depth of field?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 15, 2012)

MrScience101 said:


> Amazing!  How did you get such a large depth of field?



27-frame focus stack.


----------



## MrScience101 (Jul 15, 2012)

480sparky said:


> MrScience101 said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing!  How did you get such a large depth of field?
> ...




Wow.  Does that mean you took one picture, change the focus, took another picture, etc 27 times!?  If so you must be incredibly patient.  What program did you use to do the focus stack?

Thank you for helping me learn.


----------



## cguron (Jul 17, 2012)

you must have too much time at hand. enjoy the great work.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 17, 2012)

MrScience101 said:


> Wow.  Does that mean you took one picture, change the focus, took another picture, etc 27 times!? .......



Yep.





MrScience101 said:


> ..........What program did you use to do the focus stack?
> 
> Thank you for helping me learn.



Usually, CombineZM.  Sometimes, that doesn't work, so I try Picolay.


----------

